# need help with ICD9 - 42-year old male status post ureteroscopy



## ggparker14 (Feb 14, 2011)

operation: cystoscopy, removal of left ureteral stent

42-year old male status post ureteroscopy and stone extraction with lithotripsy onf 01/31/11, when seen in the office on 02/08/11, the patient refused having the stent removed in the office. The patient is here to have it removed under anesthesia due to his anxiety.
The genetalia were prepped in the usual fashion, using the 30 degrees angle lens with the grasping forceps, cystoscopy was performed and the left ureteral stent was grasped as it came out of the left ureteral orifice and easily removed. 

Thank you.


----------



## santos  (Feb 15, 2011)

The icd-9 code that you should use is 939.0 foreign body of ureter.


----------

